# Saying goodbye..



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

As some of you may know we had two 8 month old Nigerian Dwarfs. Our male, Andy, died. He received lots of medicine and he seemed fine, but he didn't make it. So we had to get another got (she was about 7 months old and was named Lily) because our other goat (Rosie) was getting really depressed and lonely. They fought at first but then got along great. Everything was perfect. We missed Andy and we knew Rosie missed him too. Wednesday, Rosie was acting weird and we got really worried so we took her right away to a vet. They gave her medicine and she seemed fine and when we were on our way home, everything stopped. Rosie didn't make it. I wish we could've helped her.. They think there is something in our yard that is hurting our goats. We had to take Lily back to where we got her so she wouldn't get sick. She seemed really sad when we left her.. I wish she could've understood. We don't know what got them sick so I don't know if we will ever get goats again or if we will sometime later. All I know is that at least Rosie and Andy are together.. Lily is back at her old home and I miss them all so much... I don't know if we will be on this forum much anymore but we may stay to try and help others. We also want to say tank you for everyone who has helped us. We couldn't have started or ended this journey without you.. Thanks. Here's some pics:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im very sorry....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no, Im sorry too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry for you and your babies! I hope that you find an answer so you aren't completely discouraged from having goats... :angelgoat: your babies are together now, I will pray you find your answer ray: I know it won't bring them back but it might help bring you closure.


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

nancy d said:


> Oh no, Im sorry too.





happybleats said:


> Im very sorry....





HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh I'm so sorry for you and your babies! I hope that you find an answer so you aren't completely discouraged from having goats... :angelgoat: your babies are together now, I will pray you find your answer ray: I know it won't bring them back but it might help bring you closure.


Thank you


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry!

Do you use weed killer or fertilizer in your yard? I have heard some of the harsher ones can hurt a goat's tummy ... I'm so sorry for your heartbreak, but you did the right thing trying to help your remaining girl! What a selfless thing to protect her :hug: 

You're probably a ways away from us ... but if you ever need a goat fix you're welcome to visit ... :hug:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I hope you find out what the problem was so you can,maybe,get some new babies. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry. 

I would try to pin point all that they were exposed to. 
If you can get a knowledgeable goat person to come look at you yard and plants ect, they may be able to find the issue.

What kind of plants do you have in your yard?

Mowing the yard and if it gets damp, then molds, could also be a factor of illness.

As mentioned any fertilizer or chemicals used on your lawn?

Other reasons could cause illness as well.
Did they have anemia? 

Remind us of the situation, if you posted a Topic on them.

Over graining, or giving treats? Getting into anything they are not suppose to?

Tell me the symptoms they were experiencing. Did they all act the same way?
What was their temp? 
What did the vet give them and how much?
What did the vet say it was?
The sad part is, some vets don't know goats and can treat them wrong ect.

We will try to see what it may be, with what you tell us.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry honey :hug: Maybe we can help you figure out what went so wrong.


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

We are gonna figure this out hopefully.. We are maybe gonna get someone to look over our yard. Thanks for all the support


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We are all here for you :grouphug:


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your goaties. I hope you are able to pinpoint the problem and have goats again.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I am sorry  I as well hope you find the reason why they got sick


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So sorry, how sad;-( Hopefully you will have it figured out soon.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you have a manure pile where they can access it? I am in the process of hauling mine to the garden for laying in next year's fallow rows, and I have decided to move it out of their reach after seeing the moldy stuff down in the manure pile.


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

They don't REALLY have ascends to it


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

access*


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Can they get to it at all? Mine are reaching their heads through a fence to mess with old wasted hay, hence my plans to move it further back from the fence.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cactus_Acres said:


> Can they get to it at all? Mine are reaching their heads through a fence to mess with old wasted hay, hence my plans to move it further back from the fence.


Mine have had access to theirs since I got them really, and everyone is fine here..., going on 4 years.. They just like standing on it to play king of the mountain though..;-)


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh no, I'm so sorry


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

What are some pants it should look out for??


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Any lead based paints


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

That's terrible hopefully you can get to the bottom of it. Goats make life so much more fun


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

thanks everyone <3


----------



## CarolAnnMc (Oct 20, 2014)

I am so sorry for you. They sure were cuties.


----------



## chowar2 (Aug 6, 2014)

What kind of treated wood was used for the deck they are laying on? Has there been any additional treatment added?

That's the first thing I'd start with.


----------

